# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حق الزوج في فسخ الزواج للعيب المستحكم في الزوجة أو الغش يرجع لمذهب أبي حنيفة....

## hazem mohamed

المحكمة الدستورية : حق الزوج في فسخ الزواج للعيب المستحكم في الزوجة أو الغش يرجع لمذهب أبي حنيفة لخلو القانون من تنظيم

قضت المحكمة الدستورية العليا بان :

”  و حيث إن المادة (9) من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 المشار إليه تنص على أن ” للزوجة أن تطلب التفريق بينها و بين زوجها إذا وجدت به عيباً مستحكماً لا يمكن البرء منه أو يمكن بعد زمن طويل و لا يمكنها المقام معه إلا بضرر كالجنون و الجذام و البرص سواء كان ذلك العيب بالزوج قبل العقد و لم تعلم به أم حدث بعد العقد و لم ترض به . فإن تزوجته عالمة بالعيب أو حدث العيب بعد العقد و رضيت به صراحة أو دلالة بعد علمها ، فلا يجوز التفريق ” ،  و واضح من هذا النص أنه قد رخص للزوجة في طلب التفريق للعيب ، و قد أورد النص أمثلة للعيوب التي تجيز لها ذلك ، إلا أنه يجمعها أنها من العيوب المرضية المستحكمة التي لا يمكن البرء منها أو يمكن ذلك بعد زمن طويل ،بحيث لا يمكنها معها المقام معه إلا بضرر .

 لما كان ذلك ، و كانت الدعوى الموضوعية التي أقامتها المدعي عليها الرابعة ضد زوجها المدعي قد انصبت على طلب نفقة لها و لنجلها منه بكافة أنواعها ، و أجرة مسكن لهما ،و القضاء بتطليقها طلقة بائنة للضرر ، لزواجه من أخرى و لسوء معاملته لها ، و إلزامه بعدم التعرض لها في أمور الزوجية بينهما ، كما تحددت طلبات المدعي في الدعوى الفرعية التي أقامها ضد المدعى عليها الرابعة في فسخ عقد الزواج للغش ، و رد مقدم الصداق ، و كان نص المادة (9) من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 المشار إليه ، قد تناول حق الزوجة في طلب التفريق للعيب ، و لم يتناول بالتنظيم مسألة تخويل الزوج خيار فسخ عقد الزواج للعيب المستحكم في الزوجة أو للغش أو التدليس و الآثار المترتبة على ذلك ، فإن المرجع في شأنها و قد سُكت عنها يكون إلى أرجح الأقوال في مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ، طبقاً للمادة الثالثة من قانون تنظيم بعض أوضاع و إجراءات التقاضي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية الصادر بالقانون رقم 1 لسنة 2000 التي تنص على أن ” تصدر الأحكام طبقاً لقوانين الأحوال الشخصية و الوقف المعمول بها ، و يعمل فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في تلك القوانين بأرجح الأقوال من مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة ” ، باعتباره النص الحاكم لهذا الموضوع ، و تبعاً لذلك فإن القضاء في المسألة المتعلقة بمدى دستورية نص المادة (9) من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1920 المار ذكره ، لا يكون ذا أثر أو انعكاس على الطلبات المطروحة أمام محكمة الموضوع ، و قضاء تلك المحكمة فيها ، و لا يحقق للمدعي أية فائدة عملية يمكن أن يتغير بها مركزه القانوني عما كان عليه قبل رفع الدعوى الدستورية الماثلة ، أو يحقق له مراميه في الدعوى الموضوعية أو دعواه الفرعية المرتبطة بها ، مما تنتفي معه مصلحته الشخصية في الطعن على هذا النص .. ” .

(الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 114 لسنة 30 قضائية ” دستورية ” – جلسة 3 /3/2013 – منشور في الجريدة الرسمية العدد 11 (تابع) في 14 مارس 2013)



 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------

